# GET TO BOOKING YOUR PITCHES



## kc5tpy (Oct 15, 2014)

The site has gotten things straightened out and you can book your pitches/pods/B&B whatever for next years meet.  The weekend for those who haven't seen is 31-07-15 to 02-08-15.  I have booked pitch 82 again and have also booked 83 for the Friday and Saturday ( same as last year ).  If you need some help with booking just let the folks know you are with the smoking Group and give them my name ( Danny Lane ) and they will try to help you get close to the rest of the Group.  Hopefully Steve will again bring a fridge trailer.  Steve!  DON'T BOOK PITCH 85!  Folks please if you can bring a gazebo.  We dodged a bullet this time but we are not always going to be so lucky.  Without  posting menus this time please remember EVERYONE will be bringing/making smoked meat.  For us to have a meal we need sides and everyone can't bring a green salad.  If so we will be eating meat, lettuce and maybe bread.  Everyone has almost a year to think about a menu.  We did well this year and I'll be looking for the same quality you folks provided this year.  I was well pleased to see each and every dish provided this year.  The U.K. folks could hold their head high at ANY BBQ in the States!  You are turning out some GREAT quality smoked meats and some darn fine sides.  Together we are gonna put the U.K. on the best BBQ in the world map!  I know next year will be bigger and better.  Some day will will just book that whole campsite for our weekend!  Hope to see each and every one of you next year and even hoping some day we may make this a twice a year thing.  Website posted below.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

Sky Lodge 4 now booked for the nights of the 31st and the 1st. I have not booked the van yet as I may have to try pass my HGV in order to bring everything up next year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

We had a fantastic food table this year which proves Danny's point that we don't need to organise things to death, however an idea of what people are likely to bring would be helpful. Not everything needs to be cooked at the site - we had some great dishes this year that were cooked in advance and then re-heated on the day.

Last year Danny stepped up to the Brisket which we all enjoyed. I am happy to step up this year if nobody else wants to take on the challenge. (Yes Danny I will probably be using my IQ-110 - which I know you class as the BBQ equivalent of a microwave...) However if someone else is keen to take on the beast then I will happily do a pulled pork shoulder instead. I will probably bring along some ribs anyway in case we don't have enough meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By request I will also bring along some smoked salmon - just in case we have some vegetarians amongst us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will bring the crepe maker again for Tortilla wraps so that we do not have to be too worried about buns. I learned from Steve this year and will be buying the ready made wraps as they are just as good as home made ones. Thanks Steve 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Danny mentioned sides. These are very important but can I also add Deserts to the list for people to think about.

Lots to think about and plenty of time - but as usual I expect I will leave everything to the last minute - LOL

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Wade.  This year the brisket is your's my friend as far as I am concerned.  I over cooked my brisket last time.  Next year we will swap places.  You do the brisket and I'll try my hand at smoking Spam and lettuce.  Serious now!  Let's put it all on line.  I don't think Wade will be shocked.  He was watching me.  I thought YEAH RIGHTI Some guy from the U.K THINKS he knows something about BBQ and smoking meat.  This will a trip into BBQ hell.  WHOA!!  I have watched the man and I can guarantee he will deliver a fantastic brisket!  Just to make a point I didthe brisket this year  the dumb old hard way.  No therm at all.  Wade's way is the way to go!  This old man has things to learn.  Wade's smoker may look like a space station when he gets it up and running but the food will be GREAT!  Us old farts need to be dragged into the current century  Just in case you have a problem Leroy the dinosaur is standing by and my lion cloth is close by.  Just in case we have a power cut and your space station fails.  Remember the Great Smoking Gods Grasshopper!  






Danny


----------



## smokewood (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorted - Wade we are going to homeys ,  booked Shack number 1 for the duration, no point in roughing it!!!!


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Smokewood - That is great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We stayed in the Sky Lodge this year and although they are not luxurious they are comfortable enough and nice and close to the wash area. Also far enough away from the caravaners that we cannot hear them snoring.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Just in case we have a power cut and your space station fails.  Remember the Great Smoking Gods Grasshopper!


Lol Danny - just get that dodgy trip in your caravan sorted out by July and there wont be a problem. I may have to bring a bank of solar arrays this time as backup just in case.


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 16, 2014)

That's me booked on pitch 85 Folks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Yeah Danny, been off this site as we had three weeks away in the van through France, Luxembourg, up the Mosel Valley for some wine, into Germany, caught Oktoberfest in Heidelberg and back home via Belgium. Was looking for foody inspiration and discovered an autumn tradition in Germany, Flammkuchen, kinda like a pizza but on pastry not dough and no tomato sauce, just cream then ham and mushrooms. I'll be trying it in the pizza oven this weekend. Had some great charcoal grilled bratwurst too.

First full day in France, went to a restaurant for lunch, had the fish and that evening and most of the next day was spent in the toilet, coming out of both ends 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  pleased the basin's next to the bog in our van, not the best start to a holiday !

Heard Wade's been going round military auctions looking for a field kitchen


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah Wade.  I thought that circuit was isolated.  I thought it had been only for the old fridge.  I didn't realise how many things were running off that breaker.  Gotta get out the old toolbox and do a bit of tinkering.  When I start tearing out cabinets and ripping out wires and gas lines the Missus is a little dubious to say the least.  Apparently her ex wasn't so good at those things.  He "fixed" a dryer once for her and when she turned it on the electric shock knocked her on her backside.  After 13 years together she is still surprised by some of my tinkering but has ALMOST come to believe I am not gonna get her killed.  Don't tell her ( I have her fooled ) but most times I am just winging it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hi Graeme.  I went with the caravan instead of a field kitchen.  It has the kitchen, a tv, a bog, a fridge i can reach without getting up, and a bed.  I can watch a movie, eat, get drunk and hug the toilet AND fall asleep all in the same general area!  Convenience or what??  It's a man cave on wheels!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Oct 16, 2014)

That sounds like an ideal place to me


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Danny, tried to book online today, but says dates were not available.

Will give them a call tomorrow.

Yes I will bring a fridge trailer again, might have to be a bigger one, by the looks of the crowd that's gathering!

Will be offering the services of the website link, to post "Menus Up"

Hi JOCKANEEZER, that's why I keep well away from anything from the Sea!!!!

Hope it passes quickly and you enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Oct 16, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Danny, tried to book online today, but says dates were not available.


Yes Steve. We warned them that you may try to book


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Will book tomorrow under Wade Jun:ROTFior


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2014)

Darn Wade!! I was gonna leave him hanging for a least a couple more weeks before I told him.  I was gonna let Steve think their booking system was just broken .  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to disappoint  you Danny, booked site today, pitch 87.

Had to book on as Wade Junior!  :ROTF

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## wade (Oct 17, 2014)

Steve - I didn't realise that you had found out.... "Luke, I am your father!"


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 17, 2014)

THAT'S IT!!!!  I KNEW I had seen Wade before!  So if Wade is the Dark Lord that must make me......  an Ewok!  The short little furry things that talk funny.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 17, 2014)

They have changed my pitch now to 86.

You may as well talk Chinese, to me talking Star Wars stuff, never watched that type of film in my life!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Oct 17, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> You may as well talk Chinese, to me talking Star Wars stuff, never watched that type of film in my life!!!


Really! and I thought you were such a learned scholar. Oh well there is still time to see the light...


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 19, 2014)

Just had an email from Woodhall site saying they've moved everyone's pitches along a bit ? Not sure what that's about unless they don't want Danny's 'baccy chewing killing off some more grass


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello.  After the fly over from the Spitfire and Lancasters I arranged last time; when I threatened them with the U.S. Marine Corps they backed off and gave my pitch back!  










   






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got an e-mail saying I was back where I originally booked.  They were thinking of taking 81, 82 and 83 for permanent pitches but have changed their mind.  If unsure please send them an e-mail to confirm what pitch you have.

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 20, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> Just had an email from Woodhall site saying they've moved everyone's pitches along a bit ? Not sure what that's about unless they don't want Danny's 'baccy chewing killing off some more grass


Why do you think that some of us booked onto a completely different field? The tobacco spray can't reach that far...


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 20, 2014)

Most of you U.K. folks haven't met any true dumb ole rednecks.  Well now you can say you actually know one.  Like the dinosaur thankfully we are reaching the end of our time.  I KNOW!  I KNOW!  Horrible nasty habit I picked up when I was about 13-14 years old working on the ranches back in South Texas.  Well, you know when you are an impressionable young whippersnapper and all the old men are at it, well you just figure that's the thing to do.  I wish I had back all the money I have spent over the years.  That was back before folks really became educated about tobacco ( NO EXCUSES )  Although it is a VERY nasty habit, it was a very practical use of tobacco for the times and circumstances.  Many U.K. folks I know don't actually know about my nasty habit.  I try to keep it hidden as I know it can put folks off.  Most folks I work with don't know.  It's only if you spend a long period of  time outside with me that it becomes too difficult to hide; as in the case of the meet.  I won't say I'll change but I do sincerely apologise if I upset anyone and will try harder next time to keep it hidden..

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 20, 2014)

Danny - after our meeting I was mentally scarred for life. I have managed to reduce the therapy sessions down now to only one per week so there is  a glimmer of  hope - albeit a very dim one


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Danny, no need to apologise to anybody! we all have our little habits etc.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Folks.  It was a sincere apology!  If I were one of those touchy, feely type caring persons you might just hurt my feelings!  NAH!!  No chance in that happening!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 21, 2014)

No need to apologise Danny, no worse than folks chewing gum or whatever. When I was a kid I always envied how well my dad could spit, he could hit the back of the fire from his armchair, gross I know,but brought up in the days when pubs had sawdust on the floor and that's what you did !


----------



## wade (Oct 22, 2014)

Only 282 days to go !


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 22, 2014)

Wade, how many days till Christmas?

You need something to occupy you mind!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

i'll try and get it booked on Monday and bring a gazebo no Idea what to bring food wise


----------



## smokewood (Oct 25, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to bring my BBQ/Smoker, as it's a beast,  so food wise I will bring something sweet to add a bit of variety if that's OK.  So going off the American BBQ theme I think New York Cheesecake is a good option.  I will just need numbers nearer the time.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

HEY!!! Ewan!!!! Thought you feel off the face of the earth!  Long time no hear buddy.  Glad to have you back.  I may be outta line here but If I may say, And please don't take this the wrong way. We all loved you and your Missus.  You seem to be just a bit shy.  Please don't be!!!!!!!!!   Just jump in here!  You are a VERY fine member of the U.K. Group.  You have many things to contribute.  I am trying to get more input into the Group page.  You have some great skills brother.  Share them with the Group.  It may not be smoking but I am sure there are recipes you have from growing up in Scotland that many of us have no idea about.  This may be a smoking forum but the U.K. Group is not that formal.  If I hear that it has to be them I am finished with the Group and the forum.  I see it as a cooking forum.  Good food is good food and I think we should spread the word.  You may think it is simple cooking but many of us may have never tried some of your dishes.  C'mon mate!  Put it out there.  You are better than you may think!  I tasted that chilli.  Let's see some of those home cooked Scotland meals!  I am interested!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Ewan, I agree with Danny you, this is a cooking forum! Just wait till you go out and shoot one of those Haggis, and show Danny what you can do with it.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

ive just been really busy with college recently but will come on more now. as for the haggis that will have to wait till they come into season when they are young all 4 legs are the same length and hard to catch and pluck lol


----------



## wade (Oct 25, 2014)

ewanm77 said:


> i'll try and get it booked on Monday and bring a gazebo no Idea what to bring food wise


Hi Ewan - Your chilli last meet was divine. If you cannot think of something else you would prefer to bring then please do that again. You will certainly have one person going back for seconds if you do


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks ill bring that anyway. have you tried the recipy?

. was thinking of doing smoked leg of lamb with a chilli cream cheese stuffing and some home made sausage and very good mac and cheese


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

At a boy Ewan.  Get in there!  I'll make you a deal.  I am an old welder.  I had a cannon I made. I'll get it shipped over.   How about we go blasting haggis when the season starts??  ( I actually did make a small barrel cannon.  Shot a lump of lead about the size of a golf ball. )  I hear those suckers are really fast.  Grape shot should bring 'em down.  Hey!  Be careful when talking to a redneck American about shooting things.  You may wind up with explosions all around the village.  Did  I ever mention that with military training and what I learned growing up in South Texas can make one he** of a pipe bomb.  Talk about Guy Faulks ( misspelled ) ??  We could have one He** of a display!  Unfortunately shooting haggis wouldn't be much fun.  But if you have anything else up there you need killin around there I'm your man.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

used to make things that went bang when I was younger and lived in the country they frown about that kind of thing in the town. just found out you can smoke haggis


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 25, 2014)

Rolling Haggis in those papers and lighting it can be tricky! :ROTF


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

you get a special pipe


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey!  NOTHING beats a great explosion!!  Steve and Ewan you both have been missed.  Haven't heard from either of you for a while.  Glad to have you back takin tha piss.  Welcome home.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 25, 2014)

Danny, I am always on here!  Funny I do not see all of you and Wades Posts?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 27, 2014)

How do you think we'll get on at Woodhall if I bring my homemade carbide cannon, we could use it to launch some of that Scottish delicacy, deep fried Mars bars if Ewan has the recipe ?

Reminds me of a tale of a down and out who goes into a dingy greasy spoon cafe in Glasgow with only the price of a cuppa. He sits there nursing his tea but notices an old jock across the way just staring at a bowl of chilli. If you're no eatin' that, can I have it he asks ?

The old jock shrugs and passes it across.

Laddo tucks in and gets three quarters of the way through it then finds a dead mouse in the bowl. He immediately spews the lot up back into the bowl, the old jock looks across and says " Yup, that's as far as I got with it an' all laddie "


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 27, 2014)

Carbide cannon.  That's a new one on me.  The one I built had an 1 1/4"- 1 1/2" bore, about just bigger than a golf ball.  Used a proper fuse and proper black powder, just like the old days.  The ex-missus hated it!  I never warned her when I was playing with it.  Rattled every window in the house.  It was GREAT!  Flames shot out the end and the smoke from the gunpowder filled the air.  Fired it out over a VERY large lake.  When loaded properly I never saw when that golf ball hit the water because of the distance.  I can reliable say that people should not be allowed to sell gunpowder to old crazy dumb rednecks!  Went fishing once with dynamite and dynamite blasting caps, but that's a different story.  See what I mean??  Nothing beats a good explosion!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wouldn't know where to start with deep fried mars bars lol never had one.pizza crunch suppers are another matter


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 27, 2014)

Used to make our own blackpowder as kids for home made bottle rockets and bangers, can't buy Visco  fuse over here like you can Stateside, so used to detonate them with an old car battery to get a wire glowing red hot, happy days and I still have all my fingers ! I get my carbide shipped over from the US, you maybe know it as Bangsite Danny ?


----------



## smokewood (Nov 3, 2014)

What are the numbers like for the Annual Summer BBQ Bash?

And the next question, how did you keep the food from going off last year? was it the case of submersing everything in cold water?  otherwise I think we will need a fridge the size of a small van!! It's been a while since I did any of this camping lark...

I am thinking of bringing some Salmon.  I  can't make my mind up whether to cold smoke it and bring it down already smoked, or alternatively uncooked Salmon that can be plank cooked on the day.

Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Smokewood' do not worry about refrigeration,

One of these will be on site,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 3, 2014






This is what I do for a living!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## ewanm77 (Nov 3, 2014)

The butcher down there is happy to take phone orders for meat


----------



## ewanm77 (Nov 3, 2014)

I was going to do a barrel of home brew and requests?


----------



## smokewood (Nov 3, 2014)

WOW, Smokin Monkey that is impressive.  If it's a hot day it's big enough to stand in!


----------



## wade (Nov 4, 2014)

We just locked Danny in there last year when his snoring was keeping everyone awake at night.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 4, 2014)

We can put a table in there and have a party!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello.  smokewood.  Last year was our first meet.  We had 5 member couples and ended up feeding about 22-24 people and folks took left overs at the end.  I know Wade had food ready to  go he didn't cook and so did I.  Smokin Monkey was a life saver with that fridge trailer.  That trailer is what makes this meet possible.  I was really worried about keeping all that food cold.  Smokin Monkey shows up Friday afternoon that his rig and all our problems were solved.  It's one of the reasons why we book the extra pitch, for the electric hookup for the fridge.  He also brought the large gazebo where we had the food tables, and the tables.  By Friday nite the rain started from the remnants of the hurricane.  We had 14 of us huddled under my 3m x 3m gazebo.  You would have thought we had been together a couple times a year for several years.  I hope we have more there next year but I think our first meet went pretty well.  If you check out the parks website, they do offer an "eco pod" that can be rented.  There is also a hotel about a mile away and I feel certain there are some B&B near by.  By booking early, a room should be available.  If the members think our weekend would be better served and or more comfortable if we rented a venue, say like a Church Hall then we can certainly consider that for 2016.  I will be happy to do the ground work and offer some options and prices around the Midlands.  I think the Midlands allows the best access for folks from across the country but if the members would rather change that also then I feel certain we have a member from where ever that would be glad to offer us some options to choose from.  For next year, of those members who offered an opinion decided on the Woodhall campsite again.  Just a little background for the newer members.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello.  One last thing I think I should post here for the newer members is the campsite rule against any type of selling or displays of products as it may seem the site is endorsing a business or product.  Now it seems that if you have a business name on your vehicle or as in the case of Smokin Monkey he has details of his business on his fridge trailer they are fine with that so long as it is not there for display and there is no "promotion" of the product or business.  As in the case of the fridge trailer no one else knew we hadn't just rented that trailer for our Smokin Weekend.  We have a good relationship with the site wardens and don't want to jeopardise that relationship.  Joan and Peter ( the wardens ) also get invited to the Saturday "feast", HEY! gotta spread the "love".  AT THE MOMENT the manager and the owners won't offer us a discount but I believe once we start bringing in 20-30 couples ( or more ) for a particular weekend they will not want to lose our business.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 5, 2014)

Does that mean I have to take the sign off the top of my van, it's exactly like this one , but about 2 foot smaller.  Sorry I couldn't resist it, It's OK Danny you wouldn't know I was there.   













smokeshack (2).jpg



__ smokewood
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow - that BBQ is almost as big as the one on the outside of the Weber restaurant in Indianapolis. You could get a few racks of ribs in there


----------



## smokewood (Nov 6, 2014)

I have heard that pilots flying into Manchester now use it as a landmark


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry Danny for blatantly flouting the rules for my own gains :rules:

I have worked hard today rebranding my trailer so it will be allowed on othe campsite 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 6, 2014






Once again sorry!

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## smokewood (Nov 6, 2014)

He, He, He


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you guys booking pitches for tents or do you take camper/caravans?


----------



## wade (Nov 14, 2014)

It varies. Danny and some of the others will be in their own caravans. I have rented one of the sky lodges there and I think a couple of others on here have too. I am not sure if anyone camped last year but they do have tent pitches on the site.


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahhh cool. I'm not averse to camping, I just wondered if there would be camping pitches close to the van pitches to save a long stagger back to my tent each night ;p


----------



## wade (Nov 14, 2014)

The site is not massive. The Sky Lodges were almost at the other side of the site to where we had the BBQs set up and it was only a minutes stroll between them. Take any of the pitches and you wont be far away.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Paul, as Wade said, their is all option available. Caravans, tents and Pods. I think Ewan camped last year. Tent pitches available right opposite the Caravan pitches we have booked.

If you are thinking of booking contact the site and tell them you are with The Smoking Weekend, and they will allocate a pitch opposite.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 14, 2014)

Cheers for the advice guys. I'll probably book a pitch at some point in the near future :)


----------



## smokewood (Nov 14, 2014)

I have gone all posh, and booked one of the camping pods, or whatever they are called. it saves messing with tents n stuff, but they have only got a couple left though!


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

one of my friends wants to come down with us hes not a cooker hes more of a eater


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Ewan.  Long time no here from you.  No smoking in Scotland these days?  You know the rules!  If he can eat he is invited!!!!  If not cooking he brings bunches of beer and helps with the washing up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .  Serious now!  Your friend is MORE than welcome.  Will that new Weber be making the trip?

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah im hiring a van to come down with got too much stuff to fit in the car. the weber, coffee pot and slow cooker aswell as my chilli and sauces and a few other bits and pieces  and plenty of beers


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Ewan!  So glad you will be coming this year.  Sounds like this year you to have you back with us; you have been missed.will be bring an arsenal.  Good for you!  Can't wait to sample what you have.  SO! good  to have you back with us; you have been missed.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

were coming down on the Friday should be there about lunchtime and leaving on the monday


----------



## wade (Jan 23, 2015)

ewanm77 said:


> yeah im hiring a van to come down with got too much stuff to fit in the car. the weber, coffee pot and slow cooker aswell as my chilli and sauces and a few other bits and pieces  and plenty of beers


You Chilli 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If I ever had doubts about coming they have just been blown away. Your chilli last year was the best 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What kind of van are you hiring though? I cannot have you turning up in a bigger one than me !!!


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wade you dont need to worry its just a swb transit or similar.but I do have my class 2 licence so you never know lol.I'll make sure I make extra chilli this year


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the pitches and van booked so all good to go


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 28, 2015)

GREAT Ewan.  Will be good to see you again.  Hopefully no one has invited a hurricane this year!  You folks almost drowned last year in your tent.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 28, 2015)

yeah it was a bit damp but it did stay dry for the smoking day. I can get a loan of a big gazebo with sides if that's any use


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Ewan.  Keep it in mind.  I'll start a thread closer to the time to see who can bring what.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all really don't know if we can make it. They have found a new problem with my knee pain. They want to break it and remove a piece of bone to relieve the pressure where  I get pain. Don't know how soon or how long it will take. Walking within 3 months of op !!


----------



## smokewood (Feb 15, 2015)

I bet the physio's will have you up and walking within 48 hours.


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Running after six months apparently. something I haven't been able to do after the first op Sept 2013


----------



## smokewood (Feb 15, 2015)

good luck with the op.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello Osprey.  Sorry I missed this.  I'm sorry to hear.  I wish you all the best.  We hope to see you at the meet.  RUNNING??  That's something I don't do anymore unless someone is in possession of a firearm.  I get the urge to take up jogging now and then for exercise.  I usually lie down until that feeling goes away.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> RUNNING??  That's something I don't do anymore unless someone is in possession of a firearm.


Now we know the crazy Texan is totally deluded - thinking he can outrun a bullet. I bet he also has a fancy cape and wears his underpants over his tights 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Mind you that green stuff he chews could be spinach


----------



## smokewood (Feb 16, 2015)

I gave up running many moons ago, it's a sport for people with no friends !!! that's my excuse & I am sticking to it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 16, 2015)

Out run a bullet??  No way!  ZIG ZAG!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   When the firearm is produced I am HISTORY!  If the opportunity to run is there I am GONE!  You would have thought being ex-military I might have been shot at.  LUCKILY I missed all the hostile operations around the world.  BUT!  Of course being from Tx. I have had a loaded pistol stuck in my face 3 times.  Once was even the ex- MIL.  Had an interesting life!  NOT a fun experience!  Makes you slightly uncomfortable to say the least.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Feb 16, 2015)

Tell me about it.

It makes the old sphincter muscle go Halfcrown - Sixpence


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 16, 2015)

WAY off topic!  HIJACK!!  Didn't really care for the ex MIL so when the 12 bore was stuck in her face she reconsidered.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As I said; interesting life.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 17, 2015)

C rap month. Had someone run in the back of the car today !!! Need wine !!


----------



## wade (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't want to be a pessimist but don't they say that bad things usually come in threes ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm not getting you down am I ?

OMG - i'm beginning to sound like Marvin !


----------

